# Rabbit HX-720 Cutter Purchasing?



## bushgirl22 (May 24, 2010)

Planning on purchasing the "latest" 2010 Rabbit HX-720. Anyone used this machine? Is it worth it to purchase for small jobs and decals for sandblasting? Does anyone know where I could get high quality vinyl in Brisbane? Not possible for me to view purchases...would need an internet website. Thanks for your help


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, this thread may help you.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t13819.html

Hope this helps.


----------

